# roaming the house.



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

when is a good age to let my tegus roam the house? and does anyone have some good tips on potty training?


----------



## Toby_H (Oct 4, 2010)

Bare in mind this is a response of someone who keeps an Arg Black and White. I didn't notice this was in the Columbian section until after I wrote my response.

Anytime is a good time to let your Tegus roam the house. Just keep a close eye on them to keep them out of trouble...

Personally, I do not believe that a Tegu can in any way be 'potty trained'. Although I do believe that we can learn when and where our Tegu prefers to 'potty' and work with that...

My Tegu prefers not to deficate in his enclosure, so usually soon after I let him out he will go. So when I first let him out I put him in a place where it's acceptible for him to go. For me, this is my outdoor balcony (which is prepped as an 'oudoor enclosure') which is very easy to clean. When it is too cold outside for him to be on the balcony, I put him in the bathroom. 

I then check on him frequently so I can clean it up as quickly as possible. This is to avoid him walking through it and making a mess of the area. My Tegu generally avoids walking in his own mess, but if left in a small bathroom to long he will inevitably walk through it.

Once he relieves himself and is wiped clean (if needed) he is then free to roam the house as he pleases.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

ahh good idea,both of my tegus dont usually go in there enclosure either,they normally go in the bin i feed them in after there done eating so that i have more to clean up..>.> thanks for the advice=]


----------

